# pics of my planted 55g



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

So here is a pic of my tank as of now with the plants only had the plants for about a month or so and already they have grow a bit, I think in a few more months the plants all will be about the sizes I want them some even sooner at the rate they are growing.

Thier is a few more plant starts that i bought that you really cant see in this pic ill update pics in a few weeks when they get bigger and you can see them better


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

sweet man looks realy good.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

thank's now that i have more plants in thier im thinking about going with rock slate and bog wood for decor maybe ever change out gravel to river rock, but not sure if im ready to take on a project that big right now, well not atleast untill my doc gives me the go ahead to go back to being active again, getting tired of this stay on the couch take it easy crap, not that i have been listening to him to much anyways, but hey these pain meds make it all good.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Why? What's wrong with you?

Oh wait, that sounds offensive...


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i forgot did u send me totm lol, great looking tank too.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

hopfully nothing wrong with me anymore, had a mass growing on the tailbone of my spine so they cut it out two weeks ago and now just waiting for it to heal up.

and no cossie i did not send you a totm.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok, do u want to send me a totm


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah you should get more natural looking gravel. or better yet, sand! looking great though


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

i have sand in my other tank and just put a few plants in thier, its looking pretty good, and for now im going to leave the gravel i have in there i would rather have pebble river rock but i just bought all that blue and black gravel cause was planning a diff route with the look of the tank


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm..sounds like you had a pilonidol cyst...i had a rather large one removed back in 1977..have been ok since..takes a bit of time to heal if it is by granulation..but you will be ok..


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

no its a form of lipoma that the docs say was probaly caused by a fall i took off a roof a few years ago, my hammer on my toolbelt sits right on the tailbone of my spine, so when i fell off backwards and landed on a fence right on my lowerback he says it probaly caused the lipoma to form from the enflamed tissue, and since thier is so many nerve endings thier it caused me alot of pain, but i came to the conclusion of that cyst when i put my symptoms on the internet that is what came up, so my dumb ass decides to DIY and grabbed a sharp knife to puncture it, since i thought it was a cyst fig that it would of relieved pressure, but was wrong so then decided to go to the hospital, and found out what it was.

Rule i learned is not to try and diagnose yourself online, cause all my symptoms sounded like a cyst.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

well done with the 55. a bit jealous here, but glad you got that taken care of.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks, I think ill be happy with it when I get rid of the gravel, but at the same time, it gives it, it's own charactor, not sure what to do cause the wife and other other people said they really like the look of the tank, my wife tells me though that nomatter what I do that i'll never be satisfied, maybe she is right.


----------

